# Solved: Unable to Connect to Preferred Wireless Network



## lm0825 (Nov 19, 2009)

My Gateway laptop is about 5 years old. I turned it on one morning and it said "Unable to connect to preferred wireless network." After messing around with it, checking connections, WEP key, & other settings it connected after a few minutes by itself. But then disconnected again. I am unsure what it could be. When looking at the settings and properties I dont really know what Im looking for. Please help. thank you.


----------



## lm0825 (Nov 19, 2009)

Also forgot to mention that when I choose the network to connect it tries to connect but then says "Not Connected" with a star next to it and in the box it says "You are connected to this network. To disconnect from this network, click disconnect." and the wireless signal at the bottom says excellent strength. very confusing...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. When you connect, it will ask you for the encryption key.

If that doesn't work, consider removing encryption (just as a test) from the router and see if you can connect that way.


----------



## lm0825 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry I hadnt replied til now. I did what you suggested and I wanted to make sure it worked after a few times of turning it on and off and using it. It did trick! thanks so much.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

